# Pride is a heavy piece of the body of death



## MW (May 21, 2014)

Thomas Boston, Works, 2:596:

When the angels have wings to fly on God’s errands, yet they have also wings to cover their face and their feet, Isa. 6:2. There is no raising of pride in their hearts upon the doing of their duty, nor to keep them from any duty. But how does pride of heart keep us back from many duties as too low for us! and how often does it arise upon the doing any thing well; 2 Cor. 12:7. This is a heavy piece of the body of death, which the saints long to be rid of.


----------



## a mere housewife (May 21, 2014)

So true, and pride seems to be an 'infinite regress'.


----------



## earl40 (May 21, 2014)

I saw Jesus the other day as I helped and old man relive himself into a bottle at the hospital I work at. I also hope to Him again when I also will need assistance.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (May 21, 2014)

Very often I've wondered why I cannot express my gratitude (which I _feel_ is there) towards the good deeds of others (especially my family). Considering the fact that I do _feel_ gratitude, is it still possible that the restraining factor is pride?

To be honest, it pains my heart that I cannot utter the words, "Thank you," when I clearly should. I think I'm excusing myself from that duty by assuming people know there is gratitude in my heart, or worse, assuming that it is their responsibility to do good to me, so I shouldn't praise them.


----------



## py3ak (May 22, 2014)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> Very often I've wondered why I cannot express my gratitude (which I _feel_ is there) towards the good deeds of others (especially my family). Considering the fact that I do _feel_ gratitude, is it still possible that the restraining factor is pride?
> 
> To be honest, it pains my heart that I cannot utter the words, "Thank you," when I clearly should. I think I'm excusing myself from that duty by assuming people know there is gratitude in my heart, or worse, assuming that it is their responsibility to do good to me, so I shouldn't praise them.



Do you find difficulty expressing other sentiments? If so, it could be more general shyness. If not, I wonder if there might be a fear that expressing gratitude will disadvantage you - give others a claim upon you it might be inconvenient to accept.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (May 22, 2014)

py3ak said:


> InSlaveryToChrist said:
> 
> 
> > Very often I've wondered why I cannot express my gratitude (which I _feel_ is there) towards the good deeds of others (especially my family). Considering the fact that I do _feel_ gratitude, is it still possible that the restraining factor is pride?
> ...



Ruben, concerning my expression of sentiments, it depends on the context. Generally, I'm a very unemotional and cold person, but in certain situations, like when I'm praying with others to God, I get very emotional. I also fear that I'm affraid of getting disadvantaged (i.e., my pride getting struck by humiliation).


----------



## py3ak (May 22, 2014)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> Ruben, concerning my expression of sentiments, it depends on the context. Generally, I'm a very unemotional and cold person, but in certain situations, like when I'm praying with others to God, I get very emotional. I also fear that I'm affraid of getting disadvantaged (i.e., my pride getting struck by humiliation).



For unemotional, I would probably say unexpressive: as you describe, the feelings are there but only get exhibited in certain contexts. Some people are more effusive than others, and I don't think we are all required to be the same in this. But our words are a significant way to encourage people, and saying "thank you" is one of the biggest things we can do to acknowledge others. Such expressions can require self-denial for a multitude of reasons, but we lose nothing of value in overcoming our own reluctance to express gratitude, appreciation, and affection.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (May 22, 2014)

py3ak said:


> InSlaveryToChrist said:
> 
> 
> > Ruben, concerning my expression of sentiments, it depends on the context. Generally, I'm a very unemotional and cold person, but in certain situations, like when I'm praying with others to God, I get very emotional. I also fear that I'm affraid of getting disadvantaged (i.e., my pride getting struck by humiliation).
> ...



Thank you for opening my eyes with these wise words, Ruben. I also realized that the words, "I'm sorry," almost never come out of my mouth, when the situation requires them. I would imagine saying these words also have a great impact on our relationships.


----------



## py3ak (May 22, 2014)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> I also realized that the words, "I'm sorry," almost never come out of my mouth, when the situation requires them. I would imagine saying these words also have a great impact on our relationships.



Indeed they do! I have found that the more quickly they are uttered the less difficulty they cause.


----------

